
Shrinkray: Lightweight alternative to Electron - letalvoj
https://github.com/francoislaberge/shrinkray
======
cshepp
I'm not sure that you can call this an "alternative" to Electron if it only
supports macOS. I think the main selling point of Electron is the ability to
build cross-platform GUI apps, which Shrinkray doesn't provide.

~~~
pawadu
Remember when you could only download OSX executables from the Atom home page
[1]?

In my experience, projects that are OSX first often work horribly on other
platforms (the poster child being itunes). Hence I switched to Visual Studio
Code the second it became available.

[1] they gave you build instructions for linux & windows. Which almost never
worked.

------
prophesi
How does this compare with Electrino, which was on top of Hacker News a few
days ago?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14260755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14260755)

And I have to agree with other commenters that this will only truly be an
alternative if it could be cross-platform. It seems cross-platform support is
possible (by using each OS's own browser runtime), but then you'd have
discrepancies between platforms which takes us back to square one.

~~~
hackcasual
Electrino is also only macOS at this point

------
AshleysBrain
As far as I can tell it's just a web view wrapper for desktop. It's missing
all the node features that Electron or NW.js add, which makes me wonder... why
not just run it in a browser like normal?

------
ishtu
It is not lightweight, it just takes less disk space.

~~~
kitsunesoba
WebKit is generally easier on resources than Chromium/Blink is, sometimes to
the tune of multiple hours longer battery life. So while it's still not
lightweight, it's more lightweight than Electron is.

------
david90
Seems that we start to find Electron heavy-weight a problem.

